# Jobs in Architectrue field in Darwin



## mani.s (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi, all
I am moving to Darwin in 6 months , but when I search for a job in architecture field as a draft person , interior designer , or any related post...
I find Nothing ( in this sites : careerone.or seek) in the other hand I know there are lots of construction project in Darwin ,So I am really confused and with this condition I afraid of living in Darwin. at the end I have just 2 weeks time to send my document for final process ,So please HELP me If there is any architect who works in Darwin in this forum I need really his advice.

thanks a lot


----------



## arsijust17 (Feb 21, 2012)

you should search on gumtree and if there is a lot of construction sites then you can get a job when you will be there, you should go by person to the construction site and show your work! defiantly you will get a job


----------

